# dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen?



## 98romi (22. Juni 2014)

*dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen?*

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Da meine devolo dlan 650 irgendwie täglich langsamer werden, dachte ich mir, dass sie vielleicht zu heiß werden oder einfach manchmal einen Neustart brauchen.

Da ich nicht Lust habe, die dLAN-Adapter jeden Tag aus- und wieder anzustecken, dachte ich mir, ob das nicht irgendwie möglich wäre, die dLAN-Adapter an eine Zeitschaltuhr zu hängen.

Geht das oder ist dann die Internetverbindung langsamer??
Und wenn ja, wie viel langsamer ist die Internetverbindung dann??

Bzw kann das dLan dabei kaputt gehen, wenn ich es an eine Zeitschaltuhr hänge.

Also praktisch:
Steckdose - Zeitschaltuhr - dLan

Zeitschaltuhr zwischen Steckdose und dLan.

Ist es einen Versuch wert, dass mal auszuprobieren??

MFG, 98romi


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

Die gefühlten 2 cm Leitungslänge die durch eine Zeitschaltuhr hinzukommen haben keinen Einfluss auf die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit (so lange die Kontakte alle in Ordnung sind).
Kaputt gehen sollte dadurch auch nichts, bitte aber in der Anleitung des dLAN Gerätes nachsehen ob nicht explizit sowas verboten wird.


----------



## Brehministrator (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

Ein Problem könnte sein, dass in einer Zeitschaltuhr (zumindest in den "mechanischen") ein kleiner, rudimentärer Motor läuft, der bestimmt ein gewisses Störspektrum auf die Netzleitungen abgibt. Ich könnte mir also schon vorstellen, dass es Probleme gibt. Es sei denn, deine Zeitschaltuhr ist digital (also mit einem Display anstelle eines Rades, was sich ein mal in 12 Stunden rumdreht). Dann sollten solche Probleme nicht auftreten.


----------



## kevin123 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

wennste eine daheim hast, einfach ausprobieren


----------



## 98romi (23. Juni 2014)

Also die wo ich daheim habe, ist so eine mit Rad, würde die das dLan dann stark abbremsen??


----------



## mmayr (23. Juni 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Also die wo ich daheim habe, ist so eine mit Rad, würde die das dLan dann stark abbremsen??


Ich denke, das wirst du testen müssen.


----------



## 98romi (23. Juni 2014)

Könnte es auch daran liegen, dass das dLan immer langsamer wird, weil das obere dLan an einem anderen Stromkasten hängt, als das untere??

Bzw das untere hängt am Hauptverteiler, das obere am Nebenverteiler und der Nebenverteiler hängt wiederrum am Hauptverteiler.

Darf ich mein dLan auch in eine Steckdose in die Küche stecken???

Oder macht das Probleme, weil in der Küche auch der Kühlschrank (hoher Stromverbrauch) und die Mikrowelle ist??
Allerdings ist der Kühlschrank bzw die Mikrowelle NICHT in der selben Steckdose wie das dLan. 

Ich müsste das vorher wissen, nicht dass ich noch mein dLan kaputt mache.


----------



## keinnick (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

Ich denke nicht, dass Du damit etwas kaputt machst (im Zweifel mal das Handbuch befragen und nach Warnhinweisen suchen). Die Störungen in der Küche werden wahrscheinlich aber nicht ganz ohne sein.


----------



## 98romi (23. Juni 2014)

Soll ich dann das ganze lieber mit der Zeitschaltuhr lösen (siehe erster Beitrag) oder das dLan in die Küche stecken??

Was ist besser??


Die Zeitschaltuhr ist übrigens eine ohne Display, da ist nur so ein Drehrad.


----------



## stevie4one (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

Warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus? Nur du selbst hast die räumlichen Möglichkeiten und du hast bereits eine Zeitschaltuhr. Warum also nicht TESTEN?

Edith sagt: Als Alternative zu der Zeitschaltuhr - via Router einmal ab Tag die Verbindung kappen und neu aufbauen lassen. Das sollte sich ggf. auch umsetzen lassen. Ich selbst habe DLAN alias Poweline von AVM im Einsatz und habe eigentliche immer eine stabile Verbindung. Woran machst du die Aussage "es wird immer langsamer" fest?


----------



## 98romi (23. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand einen Link zu "digitale" Zeitschaltuhren schicken??

Am besten eine die bei Pollin verfügbar ist.

Weil die digitalen sollen ja angeblich besser für dLan sein, oder??


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*



98romi schrieb:


> Könnte es auch daran liegen, dass das dLan immer langsamer wird, weil das obere dLan an einem anderen Stromkasten hängt, als das untere??
> Darf ich mein dLan auch in eine Steckdose in die Küche stecken???
> 
> Oder macht das Probleme, weil in der Küche auch der Kühlschrank (hoher Stromverbrauch) und die Mikrowelle ist??


 
Verschiedene Stromkästen --> unter Umständen VIEL längere Leitung. Je länger die Leitung desto geringer die Datenrate.
Welche Steckdose du benutzt ist völlig unabhängig davon welche anderen Verbraucher noch dran hängen, die Datenübertragung funktioniert unabhängig vom sonstigen Stromfluss im Leiter (da die Datenübertragung auf einer sehr viel höheren Frequenz (viele MHz) stattfindet verglichen mit den 50 Hz des Hausstromes).


----------



## 98romi (23. Juni 2014)

Also kann ich das dLan theoretisch auch in die Küche neben den Kühlschrank hängen, oder wie??

Wird eine mechanische Zeitschaltuhr mit Drehrad nun das dLan bremsen oder nicht??

Edit:
Kann mir jemand einen Link zu "digitale" Zeitschaltuhren schicken??

Am besten eine die bei Pollin verfügbar ist.

Weil die digitalen sollen ja angeblich besser für dLan sein, oder??


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

Du kannst das dLAN wenn du willst an die gleiche Leitung hängen wie nen 2kW Heizstrahler. Das ist völlig egal.

Ob eine Zeitschaltuhr ob nun mechanisch oder digital (da unterscheidet sich nur die Anzeige, auch ein digitales Gerät muss den Stromkreis mechanisch trennen bzw. ein Relais verwenden!) das dLAN stört musst du noch immer AUSPROBIEREN. Auch wenn du noch 10x die gleiche Frage stellst können wir es dir nicht sagen!


----------



## stevie4one (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

Ich würde meine Frage auch gerne noch beantwortet sehen: Womit misst du die Geschwindigkeit? Und wie soll das DLAN immer langsamer werden, ohne dass es Veränderungen am Aufbau gab/gibt?


----------



## Schiassomat (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

Ich denke du wirst wahrscheinlich so etwas brauchen,

http://www.amazon.de/Kemo-M091N-PHA...&qid=1403601382&sr=8-2&keywords=phasenkoppler

Würde es aber von einem Elektriker einbauen lassen wenn du keine Ahnung von der Materie hast.

MFG


----------



## 98romi (24. Juni 2014)

Für was brauche ich das??

Das dLan funktioniert doch - außer dass es mit der Zeit immer etwas langsamer wird 
Keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## TheCGamer (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen??*

Bevor du irgendwas kaufst oder rumanschließt würde ich erst einmal ausprobiern ob es überhaupt etwas bringt das DLAN ab und an vom Strom zu trennen.  Einfach mal 2-3 tage lang das dlan immer einmal am Tag von Hand aus- und einstecken und schauen ob das was bringt.


----------



## 98romi (25. Juni 2014)

Das bringt wirklich was (bei uns war am Montag um 6 Uhr in der Früh mal kurz Stromausfall für circa 3min), am selben Nachmittag war das dLan dann wirklich etwas schneller als am Tag vor dem Stromausfall. 

Jetzt ist halt nur die Frage, ob die Zeitschaltuhr das dLan bremst und ob wir noch eine Zeitschaltuhr daheim haben, wenn nicht dann muss ich mir eine im Internet raussuchen.


----------



## mmayr (25. Juni 2014)

Kannst du einfach mal unsere Fragen beantworten??!!??!!
Und steck endlich deine Zeitschaltuhr an und teste es!!!!!


----------



## LastChaosTyp (25. Juni 2014)

Probieren geht über studieren!


----------



## 98romi (3. Juli 2014)

Schafft es das dLan überhaupt, diese schwere Last zu tragen?? (Frage ist ernst gemeint)

Weil auf dem Foto (siehe Anhang) hängt die Zeitschaltuhr (mitte) und der wlan repeater (rechts) schon sehr weit nach unten...

Nicht das irgendwann dadurch noch die integrierte Steckdose im dLAN-Adapter kaputt geht.

Edit:
Fragt mich nicht warum das Foto jetzt seitlich ist  ich hab keine ahnung.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (4. Juli 2014)

Das müsste ka so passen, aber wenn du dir unsicher bist, könntest du zwischen DöanAdapter und Wand irgendwas kleben, was dann den minimalabstand verringert. Theoretisch kannst du da Zeitungspapier nehmen, aber das sieht dann halt nicht mehr so geil aus


----------



## 98romi (4. Juli 2014)

LastChaosTyp schrieb:


> Das müsste ka so passen, aber wenn du dir unsicher bist, könntest du zwischen DöanAdapter und Wand irgendwas kleben, was dann den minimalabstand verringert. Theoretisch kannst du da Zeitungspapier nehmen, aber das sieht dann halt nicht mehr so geil aus



Ok.

Und wie ist es bei der Zeitschaltuhr??

Wenn du dir mal die Zeitschaltuhr anschaust, die in der Steckdose vom dLan drinsteckt, wie stark die nach unten hängt, ich will nicht dass die integrierte Steckdose im dLan kaputt geht.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: dLan-Adapter an Zeitschaltuhr anschließen?*

Das wird sich ein bisschen geben, wenn der Dlan-Adapter richtig hängt. Wenn es dir immernoch zu heikel ist, obwohl es eigentlich kein Problem geben sollte, kannst du das mit "Uhu Pattafix" oder Ähnlichem festmachen.


----------

